# Linux training & certificatie

## bushvin

Hallo,

Ik ben op zoek naar een plek waar ik degelijke linux trainingen kan volgen en me dan te certifiëren.

Ik heb me laten vertellen dat Red Hat degelijke kursussen en certificaties aflevert.

Liefst in België...

bedankt,

William.

----------

## spufi

 *bushvin wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar een plek waar ik degelijke linux trainingen kan volgen en me dan te certifiëren.
> 
> Ik heb me laten vertellen dat Red Hat degelijke kursussen en certificaties aflevert.
> ...

 

... Google?   :Arrow:  http://www.europe.redhat.com/belgium/training/

Btw, hopelijk heb je een hoop centen, ik dacht er ooit ook aan ze particulier te halen ... tot 'k de prijs van 't examengeld zag (zonder nog maar te spreken van de courses zelf).

Good luck alleszins.

----------

## bushvin

Gelukkiglijk wil m'n werkgever sponsoren...  :Wink: 

De tracks op RedHat kende ik al, ik hoopte op wat alternatieven, maar toch bedankt,

William.

----------

## spufi

 *bushvin wrote:*   

> Gelukkiglijk wil m'n werkgever sponsoren... 

 

Good!  :Smile: 

 *bushvin wrote:*   

> ...  ik hoopte op wat alternatieven, maar toch bedankt,

 

Er is er ook 1, maar is een bedrijf in Luik ... afaik was dat toen het enigste 'official' belgische redhat-exams-institute, maar ze boden ook sommige courses aan?

(ben link kwijt, moest 'k die vinden, post 'k 'm nog wel)

edit: http://www.multitel.be/?page=redhat ... 't was Mons dus, 'k wist dat 't ergens in 't franstalige landsgedeelte was  :Smile: 

----------

## bushvin

tenx

----------

## zatalian

http://www.lpi.org

----------

## shinadul

Ik heb ondertussen ook lpi 101,102,201 op zak. Op naar lpi 202.

----------

## RedJane

Binnenkort ga ik voor het Linux+ Comptia examen

http://certification.comptia.org/linux/

Check prijzen en examencentra hier :

(Er zijn heel wat ex-centras verspreid over heel belgie)

http://certification.comptia.org/resources/registration.aspx

Het comptia examen kan je het best leren met dit book :

http://www.hcw.be/hcwcs/p.asp?p=F8779&m=

----------

## koenderoo

Ik heb bij de LOI een cursus Linux gezien, waar je ook een examen kunt afleggen. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee en kun je wat met die examens?

Als ik die cursusinhoud zo zie dan zou iedereen die Gentoo geinstalleerd heeft en werkende heeft gekregen, zo'n examen zo kunnen afleggen. Ze gaan niet veel verder dan de hele erge basis. Echt heel sumier. Klopt dat?

Hoever gaan die Comptia examens? Moet je daar meer kunnen dan Suse installeren, een paar applicaties installeren en een terminal openen?

----------

